# They just don't want you as a driver



## Jazzbaseball (Nov 22, 2014)

I've driven for a while, but have not been a rider. So, I finally decided to be a rider to see what other drivers are doing when they interact with their riders. 

Not much different. 

I do have charging cables and Cargo, which others do not, but aside from that and maybe a slightly nicer car there isn't much difference in what I'm doing compared to everyone else. 

I think the rating just boils down to riders just not wanting that driver again. There probably wasn't anything wrong with the driver. They just didn't have a strong enough rapport to want to ride with the same again. And considering how many drivers are out there I guess I don't blame riders for being subjective. 

It's unfair to one star someone just because you don't want them again, but I guess...what other option is there?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Or they're just not satisfiable unless you roll out the red carpet as they enter and exit; Even then they'll still have something to pick on.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe... 
You remind them of their ex 
You almost hit that semi truck
Your car smells different 
You don't have mood lighting on the floor like Rakos
You are too hot and they felt inferior 
You're hit with an ugly stick and they can't cope 
You have dandruff 
Your music sucks 
Your handles were sticky 
The upholstery color offends them 
They hit 1 star by mistake
They are depressed and lashing out 
They're psycho and 1 starred instead of killing you 
They're jealous because their spouse talked to you...

~ things that keep me up at night


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Or they're just not satisfiable unless you roll out the red carpet as they enter and exit; Even then they'll still have something to pick on.


The red carpet will be _too_ red.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jazzbaseball said:


> I've driven for a while, but have not been a rider. So, I finally decided to be a rider to see what other drivers are doing when they interact with their riders.
> 
> Not much different.
> 
> ...


One star with uber doesn't do that. At least one starring pax doesn't. You have to ask to not be paired.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One star with uber doesn't do that. At least one starring pax doesn't. You have to ask to not be paired.


I was told that 3 stars and below, either from the customer or the driver would ensure you're not paired up again.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Maybe...
> You remind them of their ex
> You almost hit that semi truck
> Your car smells different
> ...


Funny, I sleep soundly despite all of that.

The only way to win the game is to stop caring


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Funny, I sleep soundly despite all of that.
> 
> The only way to win the game is to stop caring


 that would be far too relaxing


----------

